# Various points ID and info/age please



## georgiasteve (Sep 19, 2016)

All of these were found by my 11 year old grandson on family property in a swampy/marshy area in east central Troup county. Any info as to type and age would be greatly appreciated . He really loves this kind of stuff.


----------



## doublebarrel (Sep 19, 2016)

Very nice. BB


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 19, 2016)

Hard to say on the left one, but the rest look to be Morrow Mountain type one points. Middle Archaic, around 7,000 years-ish old.


----------



## georgiasteve (Sep 20, 2016)

Grandson was amazed at the age. He soaks up anything hunting, fishing, outdoors. Spends more time outdoors than indoors sitting at a game or on a phone. Thanks for the feedback.


----------

